# US Groups Agree on Noise Standards for Electric Vehicles



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

These ass holes want to take all the fun out of everything. I want an electric car because it is quiet. If they want it to make noise, at least they can let me choose the noise it makes. They want to make it so hard for people to make cars that startups will fail because it is too difficult for anybody to start up a business.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

If it moves, we have to regulate it.

Pip squeak minorities always need to tell the rest of us how best to accommodate their problems. Maybe they should look for other ways to better navigate the world if something as minor as a less noisy car is enough to pose a deadly threat to them.

I don't envy their situation but really, blind people are going to be at risk no matter what happens and as it is, cars are getting pretty darn silent even if they are pure ICE.

As they say in quebec, there is such a thing as reasonable accommodation. There comes a point where its time to admit when you are beyond your own means and expecting others to pick up the slack is not a fair demand to make.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

Jason Lattimer said:


> If they want it to make noise, at least they can let me choose the noise it makes.


If it moves, we have to regulate it.

Pip squeak minorities always need to tell the rest of us how best to accommodate their problems. Maybe they should look for other ways to better navigate the world if something as minor as a less noisy car is enough to pose a deadly threat to them.

I don't envy their situation but really, blind people are going to be at risk no matter what happens and as it is, cars are getting pretty darn silent even if they are pure ICE.

As they say in quebec, there is such a thing as reasonable accommodation. There comes a point where its time to admit when you are beyond your own means and expecting others to pick up the slack is not a fair demand to make. ***************************You got that right Dave
I am totally sputtering so bad I can’t even cuss straight. In years past I had to ease through town so some damb old fart cop wouldn’t give me a ticket because the glass packs were to loud. Now in my golden years I have to worry about some snot nosed kid cop giving me a ticket because my car is to quiet? And to top it off they will not even have the decency to let me pick the sound I want? I see people driving with cell phones to their ears all the time. I see people walking with cell phones. Maybe we should lobby to make it mandatory that these autos and pedestrians have a strobe lights that activate when the cell phone is in use. Just three days ago I saw an SUV pass a bicyclist and then make a right turn in front of the cyclist. It could have been bad if the cyclist hadn’t been quick. I guess the bicycle should have had cards in the spokes to make noise! %&*%$# it all anyhow!!


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

During about 6 months of driving I've not had one occurrence of this. No one even notices the car is electric as far as I can tell, even though it has "electric" emblems on it. I think this is just more fear of the unknown, of the new and different.

United we stand.....divided we fall.....don't let the talk radio hosts divide us.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

In the time my car was driving (torn apart for some corrections and other mods at the moment) I got 1, thats, ONE look from a pedestrian that suspected something was off with my car. Basically 2 women were walking along my street each one with a baby stroller and one of them got a hint of the sound my car was making......thats right she realized by the sound that something was different. The look on her face was of curiosity and surprise, not anger or outrage.

Oh wait, there was another incident when a teenager gave me some horizontal "V" sign with his fingers as I passed by. I think that means I'm cool because he had a big grin on his face.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

tomofreno said:


> During about 6 months of driving I've not had one occurrence of this. No one even notices the car is electric as far as I can tell, even though it has "electric" emblems on it. I think this is just more fear of the unknown, of the new and different.
> 
> United we stand.....divided we fall.....don't let the talk radio hosts divide us.


Agreed. I have noticed cars like Hondas and Toyotas are so quiet now I can hear their tires before I hear their engines. Maybe we should make them by fart pipes.


----------



## ruspert (Jun 16, 2008)

Is not the horn the accepted solution to warn unaware people of the approach of a vehicle. Bicycles also use a horn or bell to warn people that are unaware of their approach. Since when is traffic noise desirable and good? The blind have faired good with the above and what about the hearing impaired, are they to be left out in the perfect world.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

ruspert said:


> The blind have faired good with the above and what about the hearing impaired, are they to be left out in the perfect world.


For gods sake man don't bring that up. Next thing you know we will all have to have orange strobe lights on our cars or something.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm very aware that my vehicle makes less noise than most and I'm extra careful in parking lots around people because of that. If you want to control the noise your car makes, just put in a good stereo and crank it up


----------



## ruspert (Jun 16, 2008)

In this part of the country loud stereos in automobiles are illegal.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

ruspert said:


> In this part of the country loud stereos in automobiles are illegal.


But loud ICEs are not?

The world is too noisy as it is. If the authorities make rules that make quiet things noisy then there will never be a chance to have a quiet world.

There have been more instances of me nearly being mown down by those quiet road users on bikes, skates and skateboards and disability buggies, not to mention joggers, but I wouldn't want to make all of them noisier.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

So if loud stereos are illegal, why are noisy cars not? And for that matter what about the Harleys I can hear from the other side of town?!


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Any local municipality has the legal right to pass bylaws that regulate noise pollution within their district. There is nothing new there and while there might not be a universal standard for noise regulation across the continent, you can bet that almost in any place where they have front lawns that get mowed more than once a week, there are anti noise pollution laws that can be used to regulate loud music, strait piled diesels or harleys. Although enforcement tends to be hit and miss in some areas. Basically its up to some one to complain before things get set in motion.

In a strange way, this regulation for minimum noise levels could actually be breaking new ground not only for mandating more noise in abstract, but if i'm right, there are no national standards currently in place for minimum or maximum noise levels.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

A fellow that sees me run by him on the way to work, commented the other day, that he liked the light gear whine (3rd gear) when he saw me each day.

"Sounds like the Jetsons", he said. 
He is as old as I am.


----------

